# Brake Flush?



## hk_bladelaw_hk (Sep 6, 2006)

So how necessary is the brake flush every 2 years? I thought it was longer?
It's only $65 with a coupon, just figured I'd ask before having em do it.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Brake Flush? (hk_bladelaw_hk)*

Depends on whether you're a gas 'n go guy..One who just keeps puttin gas in the car, doin nothing else and when it dies..leave keys on the front seat, take the plates off and hitch a ride home..or do you plan on having your car for a long while?... Brake fluid flush, like oil changes are preventative maintenance...you do em not because car runs crappy if you don't, but because NOT doing em will cause damage down the road that will cost you big $$$! Brake fluid adsorbs water (thru MC vent hole) and this water being heavier than brake fluid, sinks to the ABS valve block and calipers where it will corrode things and ruin those expensive parts. Also, brake fluid boils at very much lower temp when mixed with water, so you risk brake fade under heavy use..say mountain driving or "spirited street driving" if you let water accumulate in the fluid. Bottom line...flush every other year. I"ve done that forever and never had that dreaded call from the brake shop "your calipers are leaking, gotta replace em..gonna increase our estimate by $1000 to cover it." where what you thought was gonna be a $400-500 brake job turns into $1500 bill!


----------



## hk_bladelaw_hk (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: Brake Flush? (spitpilot)*

In other words I'm way effing behind. Haven't done it at all, 3 years with no flush. I'm gonna head in next week. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Brake Flush? (hk_bladelaw_hk)*

You do realize that you could do a brake flush yourself in less than 30 minutes with $10-$15 worth of brake fluid, right?


----------



## hk_bladelaw_hk (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: Brake Flush? (germancarnut51)*

Would that be nearly as effective?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Brake Flush? (hk_bladelaw_hk)*

Why wouldn't it?
You can do it the old fashion way, pumping and releasing the brake pedal with the help of a friend, or by yourself with a handheld vacuum pump ($20-$30 to buy a MityVac or similar vacuum bleeder), or the same way that shops do it with a pressure bleeder (you can build one yourself for about $20 with parts from the Home Depot).


----------



## ccmnova (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: Brake Flush? (germancarnut51)*

Could you please list the procedure to do this with the vac pump - I want to also do this and I do have a vac pump.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Brake Flush? (ccmnova)*

You just connect vacc pump to caliper bleed nipple..crack nipple open a little and start suckin fluid...make sure to check MC tank often..DO NOT LET TANK RUN DRY..if you do you'll need a VAGCOM to cycle the air outa the ABS valveblock. Do the calipers in proper sequence...for older VW's its RR, LR, RF, LF...for MKV"s its LF, RF, LR, RR..don't ask me why







. The Bentley says to do a second stage bleeding (same squence) with 5 "pump bleeds" per caliper after doin pressure/vaccum bleed...probable to move the caliper pistons around and get last of old fluid/air bubbles pumped outa there... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Brake Flush? (ccmnova)*

You will want to make sure that you have enough brake fluid on hand to do the job. It's going to take 1-2 qts of brake fluid to do a through job. I drain each wheel until the fluid runs clear of any bubbles or debris/crud, and then drain another 8oz to make sure it's really clean, stopping to check the brake fluid reservoir each time I empty the vacuum pump discard container.


----------



## filmnoire (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: Brake Flush? (spitpilot)*

Wow. Umm. This was pretty humbling. I like to think I stay on top of maintenance on my 2000 Jetta, but I've never changed the brake fluid. Guess it's no surprise that I'm having trouble with the ABS now.







Thanks for the tips.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Brake Flush? (filmnoire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *filmnoire* »_Wow. Umm. This was pretty humbling. I like to think I stay on top of maintenance on my 2000 Jetta, but I've never changed the brake fluid. Guess it's no surprise that I'm having trouble with the ABS now.







Thanks for the tips.

Brake fluid way cheaper than ABS valve blocks..trust me on this one....flush fluid every other year! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

